
How to stop your brain’s addiction to bad news - sahin-boydas
https://www.fastcompany.com/90269566/how-to-stop-your-brains-addiction-to-bad-news
======
fithisux
So why nature is to blame instead of sources of "bad" news? Simple, because
sources do not care and have the power not care as much as they want.

So, humans are the problem, again.

